# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy tiện CNC >  Kết nối spindle với board BOB mach3 LPT

## Ngọc Thạch

Chào các anh.
Em mới tiếp cận với BOB CNC, hiện tại em gpawj chút khó khăn với việc kết nối spindle với BOB mach3 LPT. 
driver điều khiển spindle em dùng là con accelnet. có 2 chân cấp xung và chiều là IN9, và IN10.
BOB em dùng là con này. Mấy anh chỉ giúp em kết nối với ạ. BOB này em dùng để làm máy tiện CNC. Cảm ơn các anh.

----------


## Mạch Việt

bạn thử up ảnh hay catalog về con spindle của bạn cho mọi người cùng xem thì a e mới hd dc  :Smile: 
Spindle lại có 2 chân cấp xung.

----------


## CKD

1. Các trục XZ bạn đã kết nối được chưa? Nếu chưa thì bắt đầu với các trục trước.
2. Nếu đã kết nối với các trục rồi, điều khiển được rồi thì với Spindle này bạn cũng kết nối tương tự. Nghĩa là:
--- Theo như ảnh BOB bạn úp phía trên thì... cứ dùng bất kỳ trục nào đã định nghĩa cho Spindle. Hay nói cách khác là dùng Pin nào còn trống (2..9, 14, 16, 17) để dùng điều khiển spindle đều Ok.
--- Tùy theo IO của Accelnet mà kết nối rồi cài đặt cho phu hợp.
--- Mục pin/port trong mach3, phần spindle, step/dir cứ setup đúng với kết nối đã thực hiện.
--- Config mục spindle để output dưới dạng step/dir.
--- Config Accelnet để chạy được với số xung càng thấp càng tốt, 200-400 gì đó.

Tới đây đã, xong thì lại tính tiếp

----------


## Ngọc Thạch

> bạn thử up ảnh hay catalog về con spindle của bạn cho mọi người cùng xem thì a e mới hd dc 
> Spindle lại có 2 chân cấp xung.


Chào bạn.
spindle mình sử dụng là spindle có sẵn trong máy tiện EMCO Compact 5. Máy đó khá lâu đời khoảng năm 1975 của Hà Lan. gửi mail cho hãng hỏi thì hãng nói không còn tài liệu. Mình chỉ biết nó là DC servo 180V - 3A.

----------


## Ngọc Thạch

> 1. Các trục XZ bạn đã kết nối được chưa? Nếu chưa thì bắt đầu với các trục trước.
> 2. Nếu đã kết nối với các trục rồi, điều khiển được rồi thì với Spindle này bạn cũng kết nối tương tự. Nghĩa là:
> --- Theo như ảnh BOB bạn úp phía trên thì... cứ dùng bất kỳ trục nào đã định nghĩa cho Spindle. Hay nói cách khác là dùng Pin nào còn trống (2..9, 14, 16, 17) để dùng điều khiển spindle đều Ok.
> --- Tùy theo IO của Accelnet mà kết nối rồi cài đặt cho phu hợp.
> --- Mục pin/port trong mach3, phần spindle, step/dir cứ setup đúng với kết nối đã thực hiện.
> --- Config mục spindle để output dưới dạng step/dir.
> --- Config Accelnet để chạy được với số xung càng thấp càng tốt, 200-400 gì đó.
> 
> Tới đây đã, xong thì lại tính tiếp


Cảm ơn anh.

----------


## Thaihamy

> chào các anh.
> Em mới tiếp cận với bob cnc, hiện tại em gpawj chút khó khăn với việc kết nối spindle với bob mach3 lpt. 
> Driver điều khiển spindle em dùng là con accelnet. Có 2 chân cấp xung và chiều là in9, và in10.
> Bob em dùng là con này. Mấy anh chỉ giúp em kết nối với ạ. Bob này em dùng để làm máy tiện cnc. Cảm ơn các anh.


mình cần mua 2 em này, ở đâu bán vậy mọi người

----------


## dungtb

> mình cần mua 2 em này, ở đâu bán vậy mọi người


Liên hệ mình , hàng có sẵn. Bob cách ly quang in out put , 3 relay , ngõ ra pwm hoặc 0-10v điều khiển spindle

----------


## Ngọc Thạch

> 1. Các trục XZ bạn đã kết nối được chưa? Nếu chưa thì bắt đầu với các trục trước.
> 2. Nếu đã kết nối với các trục rồi, điều khiển được rồi thì với Spindle này bạn cũng kết nối tương tự. Nghĩa là:
> --- Theo như ảnh BOB bạn úp phía trên thì... cứ dùng bất kỳ trục nào đã định nghĩa cho Spindle. Hay nói cách khác là dùng Pin nào còn trống (2..9, 14, 16, 17) để dùng điều khiển spindle đều Ok.
> --- Tùy theo IO của Accelnet mà kết nối rồi cài đặt cho phu hợp.
> --- Mục pin/port trong mach3, phần spindle, step/dir cứ setup đúng với kết nối đã thực hiện.
> --- Config mục spindle để output dưới dạng step/dir.
> --- Config Accelnet để chạy được với số xung càng thấp càng tốt, 200-400 gì đó.
> 
> Tới đây đã, xong thì lại tính tiếp


Chào anh.
e đã thử mắc spindle vào trục A r khai báo spindle. Nhưng có chút vấn đề là không điều khiển tốc độ được trên phần mềm. e lấy ocsilocop đo thì khi mở spindle thì chân stepA ra xung, khi thay đổi tốc độ trên phần mềm thì không thấy xung nữa. Đồng thời cũng không tắt được spindle. 
Anh có thể chỉ em cách khắc phục được không ạ.

----------


## CKD

Bạn cho biết là bạn đã config những gì liên quan đến spindle và config như thế nào?

----------


## Ngọc Thạch

> Bạn cho biết là bạn đã config những gì liên quan đến spindle và config như thế nào?


Chào anh.
Em đã điều khiển được rồi. Do mấy hôm nay pin 1 của cáp LPT không có kết nối. 
Cảm ơn anh nhiều.

----------

